# Tipping your staff



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Our caterer asked me what she should do. Wasn't sure what to tell her.
So I'm asking the pros. Here's the set up:

Four able-bodied staff plus the caterer did the function. The four staff worked for about 8 hours setting up and tearing down. It was buffet style, so I think they just had to run food and make sure the line stayed stocked. The caterer did most, if not all, of the cooking I'm sure (she said that the grill she took wouldn't light so she had to cook the salmon in a hotel pan on top of an electric stove with no hood exhaust :lol: ...I do *NOT* miss doing the catering). On top of that, she estimated another 16 hours of work she put into the event.

That's about all the info I have.

I told her to keep half. She did all of the prep and cooking.

What do you do?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

tipping, typically divided equally.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Most banquets or catered events I have done the tip was always split equally. In fact those were the only events I was ever tipped at as a cook.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

If the "caterer" is dependent on "tips" to survive, they're pricing is WRONG!

Tips, in general, IMHO, should be distributed to the "serving staff", the "caterer" should be paying the kitchen staff sufficiently without counting on "tips".

Then again, I'm "old school", the "owner" does not participate in "tips".

If you wish to "allocate" betwreen FOH and BOH, that's you choice!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Everyone is payed the hourly rate to do the work involved. Tips are payed equally.
If a member of staff has had more than his/her share of workload. He/she gets a wee bonus. courtesy of me


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Seems like "divided equally" is the status quo.
ONE person did the majority of the work, that's why I thought she get more.
But now, in retrospect, I do remember being tipped out rather well when working caterings for other people.

@PeteMc: I guess I didn't clarify very well. It was a catering that our restaurant did, and the caterer wears a few hats at the restaurant, so it's not like she's seeing a profit from the pricing. She's working for an hourly rate.
And the whole "tipping out the BOH" is a big ol' can of worms... don't get me started:lol:
...where I live servers make $8.50/hr.

_EDIT: forgot to say thanks for the replies. THANKS!_


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I may be replying too late to this, but as a caterer/owner, I divide all tips among staff - if the host wants to tip me, they do it separately. I do not expect it although I always do the majority of the work - it is my business. I would do all the things you describe your friend doing - and more 
pgr555


----------

